# без перерыва/перерыву



## Xavier61

Всем привет. I knew "без перерыва",  but now I see that some people write "без перерыву". Is there any difference between them? Спасибо заранее


----------



## Rosett

Both are good, as if in "без передыха/передыху".
The difference is stylistic.


----------



## Xavier61

Thank you, I was surprised to see  без used with dative, but now, thinking again, maybe перерыву is the old partitive genitive?


----------



## Q-cumber

Привет! Both variants are possible. It's always safe to use the former, whilst the latter one has some limitations. For example:

Магазин работает с 8 до 17 часов, без перерыва (на обед). ... without lunch break. "Без перерыву" is not applicable here.


----------



## Rosett

"Без перерыву" is idiomatic (hence, impossible in formal writing) and is very close to adverbs (more precisely, _фразеологическое сочетание наречного характера_). It is not Gen. Part., it is just Gen. 

"БЕЗ ПЕРЕСЫХУ, нар. Без промежутка времени, на который останавливается дождь и в течение которого подсыхает почва, сено; беспрерывно. – Дожди, а как же, трава-то не сохнет. Да вот второй месяц льёт без пересыху, без перерыву, не можем сено-то поставить уже, наверно, два месяца (Кем. Л.-Куз. Кр.). "


----------



## Q-cumber

Xavier61 said:


> Thank you, I was surprised to see  без used with dative, but now, thinking again, maybe перерыву is the old partitive genitive?


Both are genitive.

 Here is an article about the genitive endings (masculine singular) Окончания родительного падежа единственного числа существительных мужского рода –а<-я> – -у<-ю> - это... Что такое Окончания родительного падежа единственного числа существительных мужского рода –а<-я> – -у<-ю>?

If something isn't clear to you, feel free to ask.


----------



## -Nisa-

I would say both are possible, but in some cases I would prefer one to the other. In your case I (personally) would normally say "без перерыва", but at the same time I would prefer "сбить с толку" than "сбить с толка". This might be personal or regional preference. Ending -у tends to be more colloquial.


----------



## Q-cumber

"Сбить с толку" is a fixed phraseologism.


----------



## Vovan

"Без перерыв*у*", "без умолк*у*", "бе́з толк*у*", etc. almost always express/imply some kind of negativity; in addition to that, they are generally avoided in a very formal speech.
_Работать без перерыву по 12 часов в сутки - это ужас.
Трындела без умолку про свои проблемы - как она нам всем надоела!
Сколько можно бе́з толку слоняться? Займись делом!
_​Here's a longer list of such word combinations from a book by Розенталь (not all of them are with "-у", though):
_без конца, без напряга, без обиняков, без продых*у*, без просыпа, без разбор*у*, без спрос*у*, без толк*у*, без удерж*у*, без умолк*у*, без устали, без утайки.
_​Rosett is very right in that all of them are easily changed into adverbs or, when there is none in the language, into деепричастия_:_
_без напряга _(не напрягаясь, легко)_;
бе́з толку _(бестолково, бессмысленно, безрезультатно)_;
без спросу _(не спросив разрешения, самовольно)_;_
etc.​
​


----------



## Maroseika

Although some nouns in similar complex adverbs may vary in endings -у/-а, the only contemporary standard form of the adverb in question is *без перерыва*.
Без перерыву is not fixed in any dictionary I could check. It's encountered in literature, but mostly before 1960s and even there it is much rarer than без перерыва.


----------



## Vadim K

Xavier61 said:


> Thank you, I was surprised to see  без used with dative, but now, thinking again, maybe перерыву is the old partitive genitive?



Tiene razón. "_Без перерыву_" es un ejemplo de la llamada _segundo_ caso genitivo en ruso. Apareció en la instauración del idioma ruso moderno. Si le interesa, más adelante usted puede leer un breve fragmento de wikepedia acerca de ese fenómeno. 



> *Второй родительный*
> 
> В процессе становления русского языка произошло слияние праславянских склонений имён с основой на *-o- и имён с основой на *-u-. В результате некоторые слова приобрели вторую форму родительного падежа ед.ч. на -у (-ю), которая приняла на себя определённые функции и которую поэтому выделяют иногда в отдельный падеж (количественно-определительный, разделительный, партитив).
> 
> Вторая форма употребляется главным образом в сочетаниях, где форма родительного падежа обозначает некоторое количество соответствующего предмета, например, «накрошил чесноку», «стакан чаю», «много шуму». В большинстве случаев эта форма факультативна, то есть вместо неё можно использовать обычный родительный падеж. Она часто имеет разговорный оттенок, и если при существительном есть определение, то предпочтительна форма на -a (-я): «ложка ароматного мёда».


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Although some nouns in similar complex adverbs may vary in endings -у/-а, the only contemporary standard form of the adverb in question is *без перерыва*.
> Без перерыву is not fixed in any dictionary I could check. It's encountered in literature, but mostly before 1960s and even there it is much rarer than без перерыва.


This is generally true. However, in some particular contexts "без перерыву" might be still stylistically preferable.


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> Both are genitive.


The -у Genitive (второй родительнный) is properly called the Partitive because it's restricted to the partitive function of the Genitive and doesn't express possession which is the Genitive's primary function.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> The -у Genitive (второй родительнный) is properly called the Partitive because it's restricted to the partitive function of the Genitive and doesn't express possession which is the Genitive's primary function.


Except of the fact that "перерыву" etc, conveys no partitive sense, only possessive one.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Except of the fact that "перерыву" etc, conveys no partitive sense, only possessive one.


Certainly, I say "это зонтик Ивану, а это витрина магазину" all the time.*

*sarcasm


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Certainly, I say "это зонтик Ивану, а это витрина магазину" all the time.*
> 
> *sarcasm


I don't see your point, except of the fact that obviously you don't know what sarcasm is. This cannot excuse your lack of respect, either.


----------



## Xavier61

Rosett said:


> Except of the fact that "перерыву" etc, conveys no partitive sense, only possessive one.



Thank you, you are right. I called it "partitive" because I had only seen that second genitive used in partitive usage, never before with prepositions.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

The sense of partitiveness in перерыв*у* is clear in the way we would use the article in English: без перерыву - without *a *break, _without *any* break_. The degree/amount/quantity of перерыв is undefined or doesn't exist, like без чаю (without [any] tea, but not without the tea) here:

_В эту сумму я не включаю таких потребностей, как например: иметь чай, сахар и проч. Это и без того необходимо, и необходимо не из одного приличия, а из нужды. Когда вы мокнете в сырую погоду под дождем в полотняной палатке, или в такую погоду, придя с ученья усталый, озябший, *без чаю* можно заболеть; что со мною случилось прошлого года на походе._ (fedordostoevsky.ru)

_И в каждой квартире каждую минуту слышно спускание клозетной воды, клозет работает без перерыву._ (rg.ru) (_without a/any break_)
_Сегодня названивает без перерыву._ (zvonki.octo.net) (_without a/any break_)
"Ты, брат, не знаешь, что такое земская служба", — говорит доктор Петров в Вересаевских «Записках врача», — "больные приходят, и днём, и ночью… Участок у меня в пятьдесят вёрст, два фельдшерских пункта в разных концах, каждый я обязан посетить по два раза в месяц. Спишь и ешь чёрт знаешь как. И это изо дня в день, без праздников, без перерыву". (zubova-poliana.narod.ru) (_without a/any break_)

When the break is defined (as a whole quantity) or determined (*the* break), it seems to me that you can't use this genitive перерыв*у* in Russian (без эт*ого* перерыв*у *), it has to be перерыв*а.
*


----------



## Sobakus

Thank you Enquiring Mind for the excellent summary, sometimes it takes a particularly insightful (and patient) non-native to explain these things.


----------



## Rosett

Yes, "без этого перерыву" is impossible in Russian, but this has nothing to do with partitiveness or English articles, just because "перерыв" is countable by nature.  Partitiveness may apply to (and practically is limited to) uncountable entities/masses only, like tea, water, sugar, sand (where English articles may be avoided,) or those that may be regarded as such, like народ, лес, - that's why it is required and exists in Russian, where it can be either Gen. Part. or Acc. Part.
Please mind that not all "-у" endings in Gen. belong to that so-called Gen. Part. (or Gen. II.)
Another reason, why "без этого перерыву" is not conceivable, is that "без перерыву" is of adverbial nature, and is regarded as adverb, hence it cannot be modified in any aspect, at least without a major shift in its meaning.
To conclude with the above allegations, please feel free to examine the following examples:
"Jan 14, 2015 - ... а постимся уже второй месяц безо всякого перерыву, - в тон ему сказал земляк сотник Сергей ..."
"Dec 14, 2002 - А ежели посидеть с грудным и toddler'ом безо всякого перерыву и с мужем тоже постоянно на работе ..."


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Nothing to do with partitiveness, just because* "перерыв" is countable by nature*.
> Partitiveness may apply to (and practically is limited to) uncountable entities/masses only, or those that may be regarded as such.


Nothing prevents us from thinking of "перерыв" as an uncountable noun that means "прерывание, останов, отсутствие работы".
It still has to be noted that this usage is rarely found.


> Ящик велик, поставь человек шесть, и так: из одной половины готовый раствор выбирать, в другой половине новый замешивать. Чтобы мне *перерыву ни минуты*! ― Эх! [Александр Солженицын. Один день Ивана Денисовича (1961)]



Below is "перерыв" in its uncountable technical sense. This use excludes  the partitative genetive forms. But I have to show that your point is not quite correct.


> Далее на юг, благодаря изменению уклона местности или *перерыву толщи наносов* выходами коренных пород, эта вода опять пробивается на поверхность (рис. [В. А. Обручев. От Кяхты до Кульджи. Путешествие в Центральную Азию и Китай (1940)]


"Перерыв" here is similar to words like "перелив" (например: "Перелив воды выше указанной отметки не допускается").
But unlike "перелив", it is more likely to have a countable meaning as well.​


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Nothing prevents us from thinking of "перерыв" as an uncountable noun that means "прерывание, останов, отсутствие работы".
> It still has to be noted that this usage is rarely found.
> 
> 
> Below is "перерыв" in its uncountable technical sense. This use excludes  the partitative genetive forms. But I have to show that your point is not quite correct.
> 
> "Перерыв" here is similar to words like "перелив" (например: "Перелив воды выше указанной отметки не допускается").
> But unlike "перелив", it is more likely to have a countable meaning as well.​


You may think about "перерыву" under different angles, but you are confusing "перерыву ни минуты" and "без перерыву" stated in the topic. The meaning of "без перерыву" is not a process of interruption, nor its length or even a whole single break itself - the meaning is based on countable breaks during a process, hence countable just on these grounds.
Hope you are able to understand that "благодаря перерыау толщи наносов" comes from a different opera (Dat.), which has nothing to do with "перелив", either.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> You may think about "перерыву" under different angles, but you are confusing "перерыву ни минуты" and "без перерыву" stated in the topic. The meaning of "без перерыву" is not a process of interruption, nor its length or even a whole single break itself - *the meaning is based on countable breaks during a process, hence countable* just on these grounds.


Дождь лил без перерыву. 
Дождь лил без остановки.
Дождь лил без перерывов.
Дождь лил без остановок.

No, not countable!

(As for the "countability of pieces" (?), think about sugar. We can relatively easily count how many grains of sugar there is in a teaspoon. And yet, we say "добавь сахар*у*".
In grammar, we have both абстрактные and вещественные nouns, the latter more often being "countable by nature", as you call it, but uncountable grammatically.)





Rosett said:


> Hope you are able to understand that "благодаря перерыау толщи наносов" comes from a different opera (Dat.), which has nothing to do with "перелив", either.


I only gave this meaning to show that "перерыв" is not always countable.
Перелив воды выше указанной отметки не допускается.
Переливы воды выше указанной отметки не допускаются.
Using the plural here is not a good choice stylistically.
Cf:
Из-за всего этого шума на улице я не смог заснуть.
Из-за всех этих шумов на улице я не смог заснуть.
As is clearly seen, sometimes these uncountable meanings verge on the category of collective nouns:
шум = шумы.​


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Дождь лил без перерыву.
> Дождь лил без остановки.
> Дождь лил без перерывов.
> Дождь лил без остановок.
> 
> No, not countable!
> 
> (As for the "countability of pieces" (?), think about sugar. We can relatively easily count how many grains of sugar there is in a teaspoon. And yet, we say "добавь сахар*у*".
> In grammar, we have both абстрактные and вещественные nouns, the latter more often being "countable by nature", as you call it, but uncountable grammatically.)
> 
> 
> 
> I only gave this meaning to show that "перерыв" is not always countable.
> Перелив воды выше указанной отметки не допускается.
> Переливы воды выше указанной отметки не допускаются.
> Using the plural here is not a good choice stylistically.
> Cf:
> Из-за всего этого шума на улице я не смог заснуть.
> Из-за всех этих шумов на улице я не смог заснуть.
> As is clearly seen, sometimes these uncountable meanings verge on the category of collective nouns:
> шум = шумы.​


Очевидно, для вас лично необходим дополнительный разбор полётов. Вы б хоть элементарно погуглили свои исходные, прежде чем включать красный крест.
"Дождь лил без перерывов и послаблений сорок дней и сорок ночей (ст.12), это происходило одновременно по всей земле – не так, как иногда над ..."
"Так продолжалось многие-многие годы, но не без перерывов".
"В последний раз Николай Андреевич видел его в 1936 году, незадолго до нового ареста, после которого он уже без перерывов провёл 19 лет в лагерях".
Стоить уяснить себе, что даже если вам посчастливится найти несчётные перерывы в субквантовой физике, где волна неотличима от частиц по определению, грамматически и семантически к выражению "без перерыву" они относиться не будут.

И при чём тут "остановки", хотелось бы уяснить. Давайте оставаться в колее.

Второе. Когда вы доходите до счёта крупиц сахара, можете спокойно забыть о партитиве. Его там нет, потому что это не сахар, а крупицы.
Третье. Ни переливы, ни шумы сюда не относятся. См. п.1.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Вы б хоть элементарно погуглили свои исходные, прежде чем включать красный крест.


What you have shown are completely different examples. They don't prove the fact we tend not to use the plural when we mean "endlessly, no end".
Here's a more evident example:
_Как можно жить в этих местах, когда дождь хлещет без перерыву?
_​


Rosett said:


> И при чём тут "остановки", хотелось бы уяснить.<...>Ни переливы, ни шумы сюда не относятся.


Why not? "Перерыв в деятельности" is sometimes synonymous with "(вре́менная) остановка в деятельности".
As for the other examples, they are used to show the phenomenology of similar nouns. Some words are more evident than others. And grammar is about generalisation.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Когда вы доходите до счёта крупиц сахара, можете спокойно забыть о партитиве. Его там нет, потому что это не сахар, а крупицы.


That seemed to be _your_ idea. I, on the other hand, maintained that we don't always count at all. And when we do, we may get quite another meaning:
*сахар - сахара́* _(хим.)_.
_Эти сахара́, как правило, содержат полифенолы и другие микроэлементы.
_​There's a good example of "перерыв" that is used predominantly in the singular:
_Когда мы уходим на перерыв, нам обычно дают бесплатный кофе и булочку._​We can even ask the person:
_А сколько раз за всё время вы уходили на перерыв?_​Is the noun used here in its countable meaning, in your opinion?


----------



## Q-cumber

To Vovan: IMO, there's nothing wrong with "дождь лил без перерывов (уже неделю)".


----------



## Vovan

Q-cumber said:


> To Vovan: IMO, there's nothing wrong with "дождь лил без перерывов (уже неделю)".


Yes, the examples with "rain" were not powerful enough to prove the stylistic point.

_не спал из-за шума на улице (_*not*_ шумов)
никогда не пьём кофе в обеденный перерыв (_*not*_ в обеденных перерывах)_​The plural forms here would make perfect sense, and yet, they are avoided in the most typical everyday contexts.

Anyway, the whole discussion with Rosett concerned another question, to which I gave Солженицын's line:


> . Чтобы мне *перерыву ни минуты*!


"Ни минуты перерыву" (="не прерываться ни на минуту") clearly shows that the border between a word's ability/inability to take "-у" as the ending of the partitive case has not been fixed once and for all, and that "перерыв" can be regarded as being able to have an uncountable meaning (which can be defined as "перерывы", i.e. via its own plural).

As for the partitive, it is still active in modern Russian:
_выпей йогурту_​Nothing prevents us from showing a smidge of creativity in its use, and that is usually done through analogy:
_пять минут отдыху --> ни минуты перерыву_​


----------



## Ivan_I

Xavier61 said:


> Всем привет. I knew "без перерыва",  but now I see that some people write "без перерыву". Is there any difference between them? Спасибо заранее


TO me:
"без перерыва" = "without + noun" - (субстантивное словосочетание)
"без перерыву" = adverb "non-stop" (наречие)

In physical universe they produce the same effect, though.


----------

